# Newbe Question



## iMer (Feb 17, 2010)

hey
when i tried to update freebsd with 'freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.0-RELEASE' 
it told me to update the kernel manually
how do i do this?

```
WARNING: This system is running a "ovh" kernel, which is not a
kernel configuration distributed as part of FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE.
This kernel will not be updated: you MUST update the kernel manually
before running "/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install".

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
src/base world/base world/dict world/games world/info

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc src/games
src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release src/rescue
src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin src/usbin
world/catpages world/doc world/manpages world/proflibs
```


iMer
sorry for bad english =/


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2010)

Handbook: 24.2 FreeBSD Update

In short, freebsd-update is only capable of updating if the system is running on GENERIC.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

But also note:



> The freebsd-update utility can automatically update the GENERIC kernel only. If a custom kernel is in use, it will have to be rebuilt and reinstalled after freebsd-update  finishes installing the rest of the updates. *However, freebsd-update  will detect and update the GENERIC kernel in /boot/GENERIC (if it exists), even if it is not the current (running) kernel of the system.*


----------



## iMer (Feb 17, 2010)

how i change the kernel to GENERIC or do something that it uses a updated GENERIC kernel? (don't know how to say in english -_-)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2010)

Backup your current kernel (`# cp -Rp /boot/kernel /boot/kernel.ovh`, build the GENERIC kernel (assuming your sources are available and installed: `cd /usr/src && make kernel`) or install it from the 7.1-RELEASE distribution (CD/DVD). 

Then move /boot/kernel to /boot/GENERIC, and move /boot/kernel.ovh back to /boot/kernel.

If I understand the docs correctly, freebsd-update will update /boot/GENERIC even when you're not running that kernel, so all you need to do is rebuild your custom kernel yourself after upgrading.


----------

